# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  CASA HUERTA - INDUSTRIAL

## AGROBOSQUES

REMATO¡¡¡ en Puente Piedra, Zapallal, Valle Hermoso. Altura del Km. 36 de la Panamericana Norte. 2620 m2. El predio esta ubicado 4 cuadras de la Panamericana Norte y a 5 cuadras de la Av. Nestor Gambeta. Lote totalmente cercado con doble ingreso (en frente y posterior). cuenta con 4 plantas (niveles). El nivel superior casa Huerta, los otros niveles ideal para industria. 
Casa huerta con piscina, hornos, jardines, frutales en producción (palta hass, uva distintas variedades, lucuma, moras, etc). 
Energía trifásica instalada, agua, desagüe. Trato directo papeles en regla sin gravámenes. $260 m2 negociable. trato directo. No corredoresVIAJE A LIMA 020 [800x600].jpg483194_248681195248727_751311971_n.jpgVIAJE A LIMA 015 [800x600].jpgIngreso Posterior.jpgFachada Principal.jpgTemas similares: TU CASA DE CAMPO EN CAJAMARCA COMPOST CASA GRANDE CLASE A - TIPO 3 Artículo: El Niño en casa 3 Pasos para Cultivar Huertos y Hortalizas en Casa Biohuerto en casa

----------

